# Looking for players for a Middle Earth game... [Warning: LotR spoilers!] [Canceled]



## Neowolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*EDIT: Sorry to get peoples' hopes up, but due to a shift in my group's interests, we won't be playing Middle Earth at this time.*

I'm interested in running an online game set in an alternate timeline of Tolkien's Middle Earth, set roughly ten years after Return of the King.

In this world, the Fellowship failed to complete their task, and was permanently seperated not long after the final events of Fellowship of the Ring.  Frodo and Samwise were never heard from again, but they obviously never completed their task, because the Dark Lord Sauron is still on the march...

The game is set ten years later, as Aragorn (now King Elessar of Gondor) decides to unite a second Fellowship to finish what the original group began.

I'm currently looking for 2-3 more players, preferably those interested in playing non-humans.  The game will most likely be run over IRC, and will play once per week.


----------



## shaff (Jul 11, 2003)

im interested... but i will need a more detailed assessment of when the game will be run, like what time and day...  Also, post this in the Talking the Talk forum, u will get more responses there.


----------



## Neowolf (Jul 13, 2003)

Haven't settled on a night yet, most likely tuesdays or wednesdays.  I'll post a link to this thread over in Talking the Talk.


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 13, 2003)

Are you using D&D rules or the LotR rpg ruleset?  Anyways I am interested, though I know little of the LotR world.


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 13, 2003)

I've been waiting to try out my nice LotR book. I'll play.


----------



## Neowolf (Jul 14, 2003)

This wouldn't be using the published LotR game.  This would be more or less standard D20 in the Middle-Earth setting.  Certain things would be changed to reflect Middle-Earth (a fairly extensive "ban list" of spells, use of the Woodsman instead of the Ranger class), etc.


----------



## shaff (Jul 14, 2003)

if its on tuesdays or wednesdays i shouldnt have a problem with it.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't play, but I have to say that this is one of the coolest sounding campaigns I've ever heard about.

BTW, you might want to edit your thread title to include the fact that there are spoilers in your LotR description.


----------



## Tuor (Jul 15, 2003)

i wish to play but i need to know when this will start nad if i am not too late   v_enigma85@hotmail.com
 email me!!


----------



## Neowolf (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry to get your hopes up guys, but it looks like my group has changed their minds on what we want to play.  I apologize for putting this out there since it probably won't happen anytime soon now (though eventually I may run it).


----------

